# At what age your cat stopped playing?



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Its been over 1month or nearly 2, and ET hasn't been playing alot. He used to play dabird for between 30-45mins. The past 1month or so, he either play 5-10mins or he doesn't play at all, but prefers to sit or lie just next to me. He will meow for me to go to his room and I always thought he prompted for play, but no, he just wants me to stay in his room and he wants to sit next to me. I can sit in there for a long time and he just stays with me, thats all he wanted.

By October, he will be 5. Do cats gradually lose interest in play as they age? or is age 5 still too young to stop playing? At what age does your cat stop playing entirely or gradually losing interest in play?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha played with me up right up to the end. Of course it was just short plays and mostly me doing the work...but at times, she would initiate play sessions. She was indoor only, so no outside "play". 
Not sure why ET quit playing....is he indoor only? Could he be bored with the choices? Or weather change? (Even Luna is playing less on really hot days here).


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ET is indoor only. I haven't thought weather would affect play. Its been exceptionally hot, but it was just as hot last year, I haven't noticed any change in play back then. I thought it had to do with age. He is still eating/peeing/pooping well, haven't noticed anythingelse unusual. How old was Mocha? past 10?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is 10. I'll let you know if/when he ever stops playing. 

He does slow down when it's hot. They all do, even Neelix spent a lot of time yesterday just laying around.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lol, 10 and still playing. Ok, look like it may have been the weather. The other thing I forgot to mention, he's been sleeping alot more than usual and a wee bit more clingy, so may just be the weather too? But, generally, do most cats still play, past the age of 10?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

My 16 yr. old Punky played like a madman right up until he started to get really sick before we lost him. He would slide around the kitchen batting and chasing a plastic milk ring with the best of them. He also loved feather wands, which he would chase in a circle until he fell over lol. I agree it's probably the weather putting ET off - mine were very lethargic yesterday and today in the heat as well.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha was 11.5 when she died...played up to a few days before, even with that stupid cone on. 

Does ET play in the evenings or at night or early mornings? Those are cooler times and cats do play more then.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky has never played... soooo... I don't know.

Jasper is 6-10ish and plays like mad.

Blaze played a lot until about his last year. He still would play then, too... but not as much.

If it's a sudden change, and not really hot inside, then I'd be worried about possible health issues.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Heather72754 said:


> My 16 yr. old Punky played like a madman right up until he started to get really sick before we lost him.


It sure look like old man/lady still do play. So, I'll probably have to monitor ET closely, just to be sure its the weather. So, 5yo isn't that old.



Mochas Mommy said:


> Does ET play in the evenings or at night or early mornings? Those are cooler times and cats do play more then.


I do try to play early morning before he eats his breakfast. But its been only like 3-4 leaps then he stop, at most 5min and occasionally 10min. Sometimes he can be so hungry, he can't wait to eat, then I won't play cos he does vomit if I start playing within 1/2hr after he eats.



Carmel said:


> If it's a sudden change, and not really hot inside, then I'd be worried about possible health issues.


It did cross my mind too. Unless he is hiding his illness so well, I have no other reason to think he is ill. But the other thought did cross my mind "is he going to say goodbye soon?". Some human I know, do have some change in personality/habits before they pass with no physical ailments whatsoever. I know FIV+ kitties can live long lives, but ummm...I am still getting a little nervous.

Sometimes I still feel I do not know what else to watch out for, he's my first kitty. He seemed normal in every way, other than sleeping more, playing less and other than the recent episode of the new addition of scoopfree, but I wouldn't take that into consideration.


----------



## Emmamotherofcats<3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Our eldest is 13 and still plays


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG! just another thought, 13 cat years is equivalent to 70+ human years and 16 cat years is 84 human years. What do you play with your senior cats? don't tell me they still play da-bird? isn't it too taxing for their hearts? Just like human senior citizens have to be careful about jogging and not attempt anything too physically strenuous.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Snowy. Does ET always stay in just his room or does he have the run of the apartment? I am wondering if he is also bored and maybe a bit lonely if he has to call to get you to him. I don't know your circumstances at home. We live in an apartment and even before we had Kiki, Lulu had total run, so although she has never been a big toy player the fact she could spend time in different places during the day stopped her getting bored. We have different toys in each ( mice and the like get shifted around of course) so then that gives them both options while we are out at work.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Jenny, ET has the run of the house. He love his room and will prefer to play dabird in his room. When I take out the toy, he just automatically walk back to his room or when he call for me, he will lead me back to his room. 

He is afraid of hubby, but when back in his room, he is no longer afraid of hubby but will instead flop on the floor and show belly to hubby. He never allow hubby to touch him anywhere in the house, but will allow it back in his room. Lol...don't ask me why cos I don't know, that's just him, maybe its like "you are now in MY territory"?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Allowing hubby to touch and rub his tummy only in his room made me laugh. Only a cat could have these "rules" lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Try getting one of the other attachements available for Da Bird. I found that Coco, 7 almost years old now gets bored with the feathers but LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the bug attachment! As soon as I moves she will run into the living room and stare at the mantel (where I keep the wand toys). She gets SO excited if she even thinks we are going to have a play session.

I think it depends on the cat's temperament as to when they stop enjoying play time. My Maddie 10, has absolutely no interest in play - never has, neither does Lacey. Missy and Zipper never really did either, but all of these cats were seniors. Phoebe is 4+ and very SELF entertaining, but want's nothing to do with interactive play. Weird cats, all.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Our eldest (14) doesn't really "play" any more, but every now and again she'll go completely bonkers! She'll run back and forth and chase anything that moves. She'll stop suddenly when she sees us watching and then look completely embarrassed that she was caught behaving so "kittenish".


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

snowy said:


> What do you play with your senior cats? Just like human senior citizens have to be careful about jogging and not attempt anything too physically strenuous.


Fortunately, unlike humans, cats seem to know exactly what they can and can't do and act accordingly.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Jenny bf said:


> Allowing hubby to touch and rub his tummy only in his room made me laugh. Only a cat could have these "rules" lol


lol, yea, cat "rules". Back in his room, hubby could use his toe and play with his tail without him flinging a wee bit. Both hubby and myself simply can't understand, hubby asked me many times "is he genuinely afraid of me or just pretending to be afraid of me all these while?" I can never understand cats.



Marcia said:


> Try getting one of the other attachements available for Da Bird. I found that Coco, 7 almost years old now gets bored with the feathers but LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the bug attachment! As soon as I moves she will run into the living room and stare at the mantel (where I keep the wand toys). She gets SO excited if she even thinks we are going to have a play session.


which bug attachment did you get?



Dumine said:


> She'll stop suddenly when she sees us watching and then look completely embarrassed that she was caught behaving so "kittenish".


OMG! this is hilarious, do cats get embarrassed? lol



Heather72754 said:


> Fortunately, unlike humans, cats seem to know exactly what they can and can't do and act accordingly.


Oh..I learnt something new.


----------



## JohnD7293 (Jan 12, 2014)

My cats almost 2 and still loves to play with the fishing pole toy.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I think when/how they play depends just as much on personality as age. If not more!

Both boys are turning 6 this year (Doran at the beginning of June, Muffin in September), and they still play like crazy! All the time...ALL. The. Time. lol, they're a bit less crazy than when they were 2 and under, and they don't play as hard for as long, but they still run around like maniacs on a regular basis.

Torri - who will be 7 in August - plays only in her room, and she's recently starting having a frantic crazy run around the house once the boys have gone to bed for the night and playing cautiously with toys around the house. I LOVE seeing her play in the main part of our house because it means she's becoming more comfortable out of her Castle (safe room - we jokingly call it her Princess Castle  ).

Jitzu - who is 9 this year! - ...rarely plays. She does a crazy run around the house (once) about twice a week, but actually playing with toys is extremely rare. My BF and I always share a sweet moment when we catch her playing. I love it because she was so serious and anxious for a large part of her life, so to see her be silly and kittenish means a lot 



snowy said:


> OMG! just another thought, 13 cat years is equivalent to 70+ human years and 16 cat years is 84 human years. What do you play with your senior cats? don't tell me they still play da-bird? isn't it too taxing for their hearts? Just like human senior citizens have to be careful about jogging and not attempt anything too physically strenuous.


There are definitely 84 year old people who are fit and active! They just have to be more careful about the activities. Less exercise is better, and it should be lower impact, but keeping fit over the course of their lifetime will still have just as many benefits for a kitty as for an adult.

In any case, the 7 human years - 1 cat year thing is far from perfect. There are many members here who have had cats live to 18-21! That would work out to 126-147! Definitely not a completely accurate scale, lol.



snowy said:


> lol, yea, cat "rules". Back in his room, hubby could use his toe and play with his tail without him flinging a wee bit. Both hubby and myself simply can't understand, hubby asked me many times "is he genuinely afraid of me or just pretending to be afraid of me all these while?" I can never understand cats.


Cat's don't 'pretend' to be anything. They either are, or they aren't.

It seems like, in this case anyways, he's acting like my Torri-cat.

In her safe room she is lovey, sweet, playful, cuddly, bossy, ect. She feels confident and safe. But, in the rest of our home she is less comfortable and more anxious. She watches her back more, expects the other cats to stay further away from her, and she won't challenge them for a spot she wants she'll just run away.

When cats feel less confident they are less likely to want to be touched, but they will tolerate it from people they trust strongly. Torri is very slowly becoming more confident in the main areas of our home. She will come see me for a few pets, or will cuddle at my BFs computer (Daddy IS her safe spot, lol), but she is much LESS cuddly than when she feels safe and sound in her room.

The way to help ET be more comfortable with your hubby outside of his room would be for hubby to offer treats, maybe drag da bird down the hallway (start in the room, and move to other ares of the home), or to make a point of not approaching him head on - as that can seem threatening even from someone he's completely comfortable with.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh...so cats don't pretend, cats don't know discontentment. Looks like there are more I need to find out about cats.

Ok, offering treats outside ET's room, that, we have never done before, not even myself. That's easy, I'll get hubby to try. I know why ET isn't comfortable with hubby, he has a loud and basy (how you spell that?) voice. Even playing dabird with ET in his room, hubby tend to laugh out real loud and is more action pack, while I play very quietly and laugh very softly. I tend to be gentler while hubby is rough.

ET never lets hubby get up close to him outside his room. Most times if hubby is home, ET prefers to stay put in his room. The other room ET is more comfortable in is the study room which hubby hardly goes in, but the moment hubby comes in, he runs off. I'll see if hubby can feed ET treats in the study room, I mean if hubby ever get a chance to get up close, lol.

p.s. I realised it can really take such a long long time for cats to warm up to another person, sigh.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL Snowy!!
My hubby has a rather Loud, Deep voice as well...
And the way he tends to move around...well, I've called him "Lurch!"
Sometimes, the cats still don't know how to take him!! 
Sharon


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

So, Sharon, do your cats stay away from him too? lol...ET is most relaxed anywhere in the house when hubby isn't home, lol...If hubby sits on the sofa and ET needs to go back to his room, he takes a detour, crawl under the other sofa to get back to his room, weird, really weird, we are scratching our heads.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy, 
Most of the time, they're pretty good with him...
But they do seem to favor certain areas more than others for pets from him, they all seem to prefer him sitting down!!
Then "Lurch" doesn't look quite as intimidating!!
Sharon


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I just recalled I have Neko Flies after Marcia mentioned about the bug refill. I hardly use it and decided to take it out. Same result, ET played only for less than 5min. He seemed to prefer to roll around on the floor and me sitting just beside him, giving him a facial massage.

Yesterday, weather was a litter cooler, again played with Neko flies for a little while and then another little while we played stalking. We stalked each other, running around the living room (hubby not home), he seemed fine with that. But all in, less than 10mins and he stopped.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

My 15 yr. old plays. She will engage in a game of chase with Belle, from time to time. She will also fly into a total windmill when Harry rubs her the wrong way.
But to be honest, I DID notice a sharp decline in playing (with humans) around 6-ish.

She would hassle me to play with all sorts of things. She even did the fetch thing! No little ball for her, nooo, she liked her tennis ball! What a nut. She would bite the fluff on the tennis ball to carry it round.

B.B., always was great at entertaining herself, but she was very much a "free spirit" in her younger years. I spent MANY nights out in the garden whistling for her to come home. She would eventually, but never on a schedule like the girlies have. She stays entirely in her own garden lately. She doesn't even go into the neighbour's garden any more. She's very content to stay at home. Every once in a while she just sits in the garden and raises her nose, sniffing the air, closing her eyes, enjoying her catnip. lol
She discovered catnip real late in life and has made it her mission to make up for years of lost time! LOL


----------

